# Nailed it....



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Swine wrapped Cobia kabobs, stuffed maters and balsamic portabellas...yep


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

not a combo ya hear about often........looks good...


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

No beer?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang looks great! What's in the mater?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Dang looks great! What's in the mater?


Squeeze out the guts, pack with garlic, top with feta and pepper.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> No beer?


Shit...lol. I'm drinkin, In-laws are here:thumbsup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The tomatoes sound real good. I bet it's all good.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds and looks awesome.


----------

